# Ectopic Thyroid Gland



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

http://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMicm1106077


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

WOW! It took them 12 years to document this?


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

One of the two ladies who work in the office at my veterinarian's clinic has a family history of thyroid disease that is really remarkable - she, her mother, her sisters, virtually every woman in her family has had thyroid problems AND one of her daughters was born with her thyroid gland at the base of her tongue.

I'll have to share this link with this lady. Her family really beats anything I've ever heard of for serious thyroid problems but I guess they're so used to everything that they take it all in stride - much better than me!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

I DClaire said:


> One of the two ladies who work in the office at my veterinarian's clinic has a family history of thyroid disease that is really remarkable - she, her mother, her sisters, virtually every woman in her family has had thyroid problems AND one of her daughters was born with her thyroid gland at the base of her tongue.
> 
> I'll have to share this link with this lady. Her family really beats anything I've ever heard of for serious thyroid problems but I guess they're so used to everything that they take it all in stride - much better than me!!


Oh, man...............................that is a shame. Definitely genetic? Or were they all exposed to radio active material?


----------

